# Backlash's Spec V



## Backlash (Sep 21, 2002)

This is the closest pic I have of the car in stock form. 
(Katana K6's, and 20% Tint.)









Here is the car after almost a year.
















Not my favorite picture in the world. (gotta love the tan line)









List of Mods;

Engine:
Injen CAI w/ A'pexi Filter
HotShot Header
HKS Sport Exhaust W/ Super Drager Tip
Nismo Oil Cap
Nismo Radiator Cap
Painted Engine Cover
Wire Loom

Suspension:
17" Katana K6's
Yokohama A550V's
Progress Springs

Body:
Buddy Club 2 kit
20% Tint
Nismo Hood Badge
Grafxwerks Spec V Badges
Grafxwerks "R" & Nissan Inserts
Orange Underbody Neon
Orange Wiper Neon

Interior:
Custom Painted Interior
AC Indiglow Gauges
Nismo Carbon Fiber Shift Knob
Nismo Kill Switch Lighter
Pioneer Headunit
Custom Rearview Mirror


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice white Spec!gotta love those rims!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

nice ride

post #400 YAY


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Lovin' da Aerostar in da back yo! 

That's pretty pimp though... totally digging that whole setup

-PC


----------



## Backlash (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks! I got lots more planned for her, but will probably wait til next year.

Future mods:
Fix body kit (cracked thanks to roadkill)
Mirrors
Nismo spoiler
New paint job
UR pulley
Gauges
S-AFC II
System
More Neons
Turbo


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SWEET spec... the buddy club kit looks good


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

id rock that van in the background


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

ooo man i loooove that kit... where did you get it cuz thats exaclty what im looking for on my spec....

heres my 02, stock outside, stock suspension, with an AEM intake
http://members.cardomain.com/mrwho


----------



## Backlash (Sep 21, 2002)

Flying V said:


> *ooo man i loooove that kit... where did you get it cuz thats exaclty what im looking for on my spec....
> 
> heres my 02, stock outside, stock suspension, with an AEM intake
> http://members.cardomain.com/mrwho *


Thanks, u can order it from:
http://www.buddyclub2.com/

Good luck with ur mods.


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

nice spec, looks so clean, love that kit too, not all agressive n like most kits are, good luck with the rest of tha mods


----------

